# Man kills couger with pocket knife



## Baytor (Dec 14, 2004)

http://freerepublic.com/focus/news/727580/posts

Man Attacked by Couger


VICTORIA (CP) -- A 61-year-old man won a life-and-death struggle with a cougar outside a small northern Vancouver Island village, killing the animal with his 7.5-centimetre pocket knife. 



Dave Parker was jumped from behind while walking on an industrial road two kilometres south of Port Alice, a village of 1,300 about 370 kilometres north of Victoria. 



The retired pulp-mill worker was attacked Thursday evening by a 45-kilogram adult male cat, conservation officer Ken Fujino said. 



"It was thin but by no means starving," Fujino said from Port Hardy, the nearest sizable town. 



"There was no indications as to any physical injuries that we could see that may have provoked the attack." 



Parker was being mauled but managed to get to his folding pocket knife. 



"A lot of people carry knives out here, or bear spray," said Port Alice Mayor Larry Pepper, a friend of Parker. "People are quite conscious of the fact there's cougars here." 



Pepper said Parker managed to turn on the attacking cougar and slit its throat. 



Despite extensive wounds, Parker managed to walk about a kilometre to a forest mill's log-sorting area. Late-shift workers rushed him to Port Alice's tiny hospital. 



" Because of the seriousness of his injuries they took him by ambulance to Port Hardy and flew him down to the hospital (in Victoria)," said Fujino. 



Parker was undergoing surgery Friday to repair his wounds and was expected to recover in the intensive-care unit. He was listed in critical but stable condition. 



Pepper said Parker liked to hike and was in good physical condition. 



RCMP Const. Jeff Flindall said police found Parker's knife next to the carcass of the dead cougar. 



"It is a pocket knife and it is approximately three inches long," Flindall said from Port Alice. 



Fujino said there have been a spate of cougar sightings around Port Alice in recent weeks. 



"Generally as a whole cougar attacks are fairly rare," he said. 



However, the village was the scene of a serious cougar attack two years ago. 



A Seattle tourist was cycling outside Port Alice when he was jumped by an injured cougar. 

A passing motorist saw the man struggling with the cat and waded in to chase it away. The animal was later tracked and killed by conservation officers.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2004)

Uhh? More than one way to skin a cat???  

 

Though no clear reason why this animal attacked him, it's lucky he was in good enough shape to respond and further lucky he was armed, even with a (relatively) small knife.
What further saved his life was simple awareness of his surroundings and potential dangers. 
I go hiking into back woods all the time (caves) and while my mind is focused primarily on the cave and it's hazards and such I still keep my eyes open and rely on my companions hearing (better than mine) for any potential dangers.  That and the comfort of being in a group even as small as three sometimes. 

This I wonder if it was really necessary? 


> A Seattle tourist was cycling outside Port Alice when he was jumped by an injured cougar.
> A passing motorist saw the man struggling with the cat and waded in to chase it away. The animal was later tracked and killed by conservation officers.


Injured yes, but I wonder if it couldn't have been tranked and then taken care of until healthy enough to be released back in a more remote area? Some problem animals do need to be put down however.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 14, 2004)

Just goes to show...you don't need a big knife to do the job!  :ultracool


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 14, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> ...This I wonder if [killling the cat] it was really necessary?
> 
> Injured yes, but I wonder if it couldn't have been tranked and then taken care of until healthy enough to be released back in a more remote area? Some problem animals do need to be put down however.




It's considered SOP when dealing with wild animal attacks that the animal is put down, especially if blood is drawn. An animal that attacks a human once will commonly attack again. Sort of like an internal switch goes on...Hmmm they ARE sort of yummy and defenseless...and there's so many of them, why didn't I think of this before...

Animals are usually relocated if they're just being pests or presenting a danger in a highly populated area, but if they seem emboldened and threatening, they will be put down. All too common these days as we encroach on the last vestiges of their remote territory.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 14, 2004)

Physical Conditioning: Dont need to be a triathelete.

Mind Set: This kitty cat aint gonna whack me!!

Weapon: Whatever you have on you or can pick up.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Just goes to show...you don't need a big knife to do the job!  :ultracool


 Preach, brotha, preach!!!

 ~She Sulsa
 Fan of the 3" Ken Onion Chive.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 14, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Just goes to show...you don't need a big knife to do the job!  :ultracool




Only if you can properly hold and wield the implement should you use it. If it does not fit you, then it will not work properly. This does not mean bigger is better, it means fit to your hand and function, and grip are important, in my opinion that is.

Animals attack things that are running away, it brings out the Flee / Attack instinct.

I am glad the guy survived.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 14, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Only if you can properly hold and wield the implement should you use it. If it does not fit you, then it will not work properly. This does not mean bigger is better, it means fit to your hand and function, and grip are important, in my opinion that is.
> 
> Animals attack things that are running away, it brings out the Flee / Attack instinct.
> 
> I am glad the guy survived.



Well, Rich...you know what they say about porportions...."it's not the size of the..."


----------



## Blindside (Dec 15, 2004)

I think given the choice I'll take this mule instead of the knife.   

Dang!

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 15, 2004)

Now that's one useful a-.... err... burro!


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 15, 2004)

I remember reading this back a few months ago when the big "man vs. beast" stupidity was going on.  This guy got lucky but I definately commend him for his awareness and "never say die" attitude.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Fan of the 3" Ken Onion Chive


 Actually, the Chive is only 1 15/16", the _Leek_ is 3" (I know, I'm a weapons geek )


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 15, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I remember reading this back a few months ago when the big "man vs. beast" stupidity was going on. This guy got lucky but I definately commend him for his awareness and "never say die" attitude.
> 
> Actually, the Chive is only 1 15/16", the _Leek_ is 3" (I know, I'm a weapons geek )


 Woops!  Duh! You can :whip: me on the head for that one.  That's what I get for racing through threads!  LMFAO!!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 15, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I think given the choice I'll take this mule instead of the knife.
> 
> Dang!
> 
> Lamont



lol I was waiting for someone to post that one! 

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 17, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I think given the choice I'll take this mule instead of the knife.
> 
> Dang!
> 
> Lamont


Talk about a hard *** (sorry )


----------



## still learning (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello, The man is lucky to be alive....I guess it is a good idea to have a pocket knife on you all the times? We have wild pigs to content with in the forest trails and farms, and every once and awhile a wild dog too.....Aloha


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 19, 2004)

Still not buying that story. Fish and game should do a little forensics to find out the truth.


----------

